# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  DaveTheJoker's Workbook

## SpaceCowboyDave

Right so for those of you who don't know me, I'm DaveTheJoker.  For those who do, I'm still DaveTheJoker.  

I came to DV about a year ago and I have been passively attempting to lucid dream since.  I really haven't come very far, I've only had 8 lucid dreams recorded, mostly due to huge dry spells lasting for seasons.   I haven't really been focusing on dreaming very much and that is what I want to do.  

I so far only have 35 DJ entries so I also need to get that up.  Sometimes if the dreams are too lame I only write them in my physical DJ.

----------


## melanieb

Do you want to focus on dreaming or not? Your wording leaves me confused...

Writing down every dream really helps.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

He wants to, he just sometimes gets lazy with his journal.

Chop chop Dave!  ::D:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Do you want to focus on dreaming or not? Your wording leaves me confused...
> 
> Writing down every dream really helps.



Yea, my wording is horrible and I was being lazy even when I made this thread.  Just like I was lazy this morning.  I thought of a few sentences about my dream, but instead of writing them down, I rolled over and fell back asleep.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yea, my wording is horrible and I was being lazy even when I made this thread.  Just like I was lazy this morning.



 ::chuckle:: 





> I thought of a few sentences about my dream, but instead of writing them down, I rolled over and fell back asleep.



I'm starting up a new idea to help remember dreams and fragments, especially if you have multiple dreams and wake up between. It's based on something gab and I talked about. You pick images from your dream and literally link them together in your mind. And you do this just prior to rolling over and falling asleep, and you're sure to remember alot more. Say for example you dreamed about a duck and later you dreamed about reading a book, then later about a hot girl. So the moment you wake up and remember these things, before rolling over and going back to sleep, imagine a duck holding a book, and the cover of the book has an image of the hot girl. Something like that. I tried it for the first time last night and woah nelly! We'll talk about it more later if you're interested, I think it will really help recall, especially the dreams that happen earlier in the night, because those get forgotten first usually.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> I'm starting up a new idea to help remember dreams and fragments, especially if you have multiple dreams and wake up between. It's based on something gab and I talked about. You pick images from your dream and literally link them together in your mind. And you do this just prior to rolling over and falling asleep, and you're sure to remember alot more. Say for example you dreamed about a duck and later you dreamed about reading a book, then later about a hot girl. So the moment you wake up and remember these things, before rolling over and going back to sleep, imagine a duck holding a book, and the cover of the book has an image of the hot girl. Something like that. I tried it for the first time last night and woah nelly! We'll talk about it more later if you're interested, I think it will really help recall, especially the dreams that happen earlier in the night, because those get forgotten first usually.



That sounds like something would work, its a very good idea.  I will definately try it.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

This morning I had my best ever morning in dreaming!  Or at least most productive.   I woke up after at least 3 dreams and I had the choice of getting up or rolling over and instantly having another dream.  So that was good.  Plus I successfully incubated some stuff in my dream even though I hardly even tried at all.  Plus a lucid.  I need to work on control.   

I did a half-assed attempt for a MILD before bed, I wonder if that is what caused it.  Not too sure, but either ways, I know what I want to do.

----------


## Caenis

Congrats DaveTheJoker!  Good recall and lucidity, that's a very successful night!  Glad that dream incubation worked well for you too.  Do you typically use MILD before bed?  Maybe you can make it part of your nightly routine?

Glad you're seeing some progress, DaveTheJoker.   :smiley:   Keep it up!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on your lucid Dave!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Thanks guys!

 I'm just glad that I am seeing some slow progress that last dry spell was over a month long.  I need to spend more time on my DJ entries.  I usually just either write them down in my notebook or type them on my phone while I am still in my bed, which means the grammar is less than spectacular.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well I am definitely seeing improvement.    I am much more used to dreaming than I was even a week ago.  I am used to having multiple dreams in one night and waking up between them (although it doesn't happen every night).  I just need to learn to remember to stay still and conscious so I can hopefully explore DEILDing.  I had perhaps my most interesting dream last night, I had a dream within a dream.  While oreoboy1996 informs me that there is really only one layer of dreaming, it was a very cool experience.  I don't think it was skill that got me lucid though.  Following the plot of the dream made me immediately lucid in my dream within a dream.  Well, its kinda hard to explain. Probably the coolest dream I've remembered though (not that cool, but cool for me).  Won't be on chat tonight because I got temp banned from the server, but I do have some questions about dreams like that and stuff for later.

 Here's my DJ entry:  LD Within - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

A side note on DJing:  I am of course recalling some dreams without typing them out on DV, I often leave boring or really short dreams out.  I still do, however, type whatever I remember on my phone.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I guess it is ok to double post on my own thread.  Some reality checks I have done during the day have been yesterday, for example I kept seeing a dead deer in my peripheral vision (no idea why) and one of the times I noticed that I did an RC.

When I have felt disoriented I often do RCs any given time.  I also did an RC when I woke up at 6:00AM this morning, as this is so incredibly rare for me.  In public, I have to do mental RCs though, because I have already had people look at me funny for trying to push my finger through my hand.  Mental ones are better anyway.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yes it's ok to double post in your own workbook  :tongue2:  Think of it like a supplementary dream journal.

A dead deer in your peripheral vision? That is odd lol

Good job on the RCs Dave. The RCs first thing in the morning are especially great, because you never know when you might have an FA!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well this morning I remembered a dream or two that weren't very interesting.

I did wake up into SP and somehow kept myself from moving.  I waited and waited and I got a little excited but nothing happened so I got up and began my day.  I am glad that I was able to wake up into that.  It was about 10:30 when I did that so it was at the tail end of my sleeping anyway.  If it had been earlier in the morning I would have been able to DEILD I think, which would be awesome.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Cool that you got to experience some SP. You're right on the brink of having an LD. Wonder if you had set an alarm for a bit earlier if you would have had success with a DEILD?

----------


## melanieb

> I'm starting up a new idea to help remember dreams and fragments, especially if you have multiple dreams and wake up between. It's based on something gab and I talked about. You pick images from your dream and literally link them together in your mind. And you do this just prior to rolling over and falling asleep, and you're sure to remember alot more. Say for example you dreamed about a duck and later you dreamed about reading a book, then later about a hot girl. So the moment you wake up and remember these things, before rolling over and going back to sleep, imagine a duck holding a book, and the cover of the book has an image of the hot girl. Something like that. I tried it for the first time last night and woah nelly! We'll talk about it more later if you're interested, I think it will really help recall, especially the dreams that happen earlier in the night, because those get forgotten first usually.




I've heard people use this technique for decades to help recall all kinds of things. It works.


Dave...sorry about your ban. Keep dreaming and writing them down!

----------


## paigeyemps

That is a really neat trick  ::D: 

Good luck and happy dreaming  :Rock out: 


P.S. OldSparta lifted your ban in irc chat just now :3

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Had another LD last night. :Shades wink:   MILD worked again.  I am glad to see I am having some success with MILD.   Not much recall though.  I became spontaneously lucid.  I remember I lasted longer then the normal couple of seconds before waking up.   I still was desperately trying to get in control, and it ended after a bit.  It all depends on when and how I go to sleep and when and how I wake up.

Unfortunately the previous few nights I didn't even try a technique.  :tongue2: 

I am thinking that sleeping really lightly or something, because I keep waking up when I get lucid.  With all of my geek-ness, I would say that it seems like I get lucid and my dream BSOD's and I wake up.  Any tips on staying asleep?  I can even tell when am sorta going in and out of a dreaming state.   

[QUOTE=paigeyemps;1905734]That is a really neat trick  ::D: 

Good luck and happy dreaming  :Rock out:

----------


## Caenis

Congrats Dave!  You're really on a roll now.

Have you tried stabilizing your dream?  Maybe if you focus on stabilizing, you won't wake up so quickly.  Focus less on control and just try stabilizing for a minute or so next time.   :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww that's awesome! Congratulations  :smiley: 

And yep, I agree with what Caenis said about stabilizing the dreams first.

----------


## Wurlman

Kick ass dude!! Just keep going hard and don't stop soon ur brain will break to ur will! That's also a friendly reminder to myself lol

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I had another dream last night that SHOULD have been a lucid.  I saw a bunch of women walking around naked.  I said "That can't be right, I must be dreaming".  I tried several times to jam my finger into my hand several times and nothing happened... I came to the conclusion that it wasn't a dream....



I really need to start doing better quality RCs'.

----------


## Caenis

Hahahaha, ouch.  That's pretty painful Dave.  You even RCed several times!  Okay, so which RC(s) will you switch to?

It's cool that you were aware in your dream though, and that you RCed multiple times when your first RC failed.  You've been doing really well, so don't let this stuff discourage you!  Once you work out these little kinks, it should be easier for you.   :smiley:   So has your recall gotten better in the past day or two?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Hahahaha, ouch.  That's pretty painful Dave.  You even RCed several times!  Okay, so which RC(s) will you switch to?
> 
> It's cool that you were aware in your dream though, and that you RCed multiple times when your first RC failed.  You've been doing really well, so don't let this stuff discourage you!  Once you work out these little kinks, it should be easier for you.    So has your recall gotten better in the past day or two?




My recall unfortunately has been weak the two nights before the last entry.  I find that my recall is directly coordinated to thinking about dreaming and MILDing.  In other words, if I don't try to get recall, I don't get it.  Last night I also did something special and pulled out one of our air mattress and set it on top of my bed.    I think that both increased my awareness, and allowed me to sleep better.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah changing stuff up a bit works for me too, like you said, increasing your awareness in general. I will sleep on my bf's side of the bed using his pillow when he works night shifts and I get a similar effect. Mixing things up a bit keeps you from going into autopilot too much, which is, as you know, bad for awareness.





> I've heard people use this technique for decades to help recall all kinds of things. It works.



Oh totally, I used to use it in college all the time to remember gobs of seemingly unrelated facts. It wasn't until I got alot of complaints about recall on DV that it occurred to me to suggest it as a way to remember multiple dreams in one night.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Just wanted to post this here as a reference for me, RareCola was extremely helpful in the chat as usual.

[21:44:52] <%RareCola> So here is your homework for this week, and I want a report back from you in your workbook next weekend: 

1) Sort out your sleep schedule 

2) Practice waking up multiple times during the night, there are multiple methods to do this, research them. 

3) Start a list of why you want to lucid dream. Make them meaningful and things that will motivate you.

Another tip I have is to focus on finding "dream feelings" in real life. For example, if you're driving in a car open up the window and notice the environment rushing past you as the wind blows against your face. It's a pretty surreal thing that can feel really dream-like

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So how goes the homework so far man?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

1) I have been attempting to even out my sleep schedule, I have been waking up at 11am every day lately.

2)  I am working on it.  I have been setting alarms since last Thursday with limited results.  I have been having some problems with WBTB, I have been setting my alarm for 6AM, and none of these WBTB's have been productive.  During the majority of them, I have been either sleeping through my alarm or just turning it off and having no recollection of doing so in the next day.  I know last night I know that my alarm woke me up, but I have no idea what I did.  I think I at least attempted a FILD, but I really have no recollection of it at all, and my memory appears to have been wiped.  If I can't remember what I did how I was awake, how will I remember what I did when I was dreaming?  I think I will start to experiment with longer WBTBs later in my sleep, such as getting up for 20 minutes, then going back to sleep for a couple more hours.  Reflecting on my previous experiences, I think this may yield better results for at least recall.  

3)  I have thought of a couple good ones so far.  

 I also have been learning a lot about Western Buddhism, a subject that I have long been interested in apart from dreaming,  and relating it to lucid dreaming.  I have been watching various videos of my favorite philosopher, Alan Watts and I can't help but think of lucid dreaming and relate it to dreaming.

----------


## RareCola

I think you should cut out the alarm, it's alright to have the alarm to go off if you need/want to be up by a certain time, but stop using it for the WBTB and to wake up throughout the night. I occasionally use a night-time mantra "I wake up after each of my dreams and recall them perfectly." and it works remarkably well for me. You just need to really set your intention that you WILL wake up.

----------


## Wurlman

That's my biggest flaw I caint I have to have the alarm. It helps me a lot.  mabey I'm learning I'm a deeper sleeper then I though but when I stopped using my alarm my recall did not improve at all. Always try without and Set ur intentions first but an alarm isn't always a bad thing though.

----------


## Caenis

Hey Dave, how'd that incubation go?  Did you think of something interesting, did it work?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Hey Dave, how'd that incubation go?  Did you think of something interesting, did it work?



I gave up thinking of one.   :tongue2: 

And then I ended up dreaming about DV.   :Sad: 

Tonight I will go over my DJ and try to incubate a dream based upon an previous dream.

----------


## Caenis

Haha, I dream about DV too sometimes.  I generally don't dream about the LDing part of DV.  Strange, since I spend most of my time in DVA.  Feel free to type up or paste your incubation into your workbook!  I'm curious about what you'll incubate.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well it's late now but I have taken some time to type out what I want to incubate, laying here in bed with my tablet. Here is what I just typed out, I haven't even proofread it and I'm on my tablet so bear with my grammar.


I intend to dream of walking into a medium sized room late at night, dimly, lit by soft lighting.  A girl, slightly older than I, the girl who has been in my dreams many times before is here, sitting at a table.  As I walk in, our eyes meet.  I feel a great sense of understanding and clarity, a type of euphoria produced by no drug.  I walk towards the table noticing the fire in the fireplace, its heat radiating relaxed, but not tired vibes.   I sit down at the other chair at the table.  Time goes by.  I eventually end up relaxing in a very comfortable chair, continuing to quietly converse about life.  She is just as thoughtful about things as I am.  Eventually it comes time for me to leave.  I stay sitting in the chair as I feel the dream begin go end, becoming lucid at the last moment, waking up ready to fully recall all of the details of the dream,including any emotions that went with it.

----------


## paigeyemps

That's a very very nice dream to read. I feel relaxed just reading it lol x) Great job with the recall, and congrats on the lucidity!  :smiley: 

btw, who is that on your avatar? I've been really curious.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

That's Kramer, a character on the TV show "Seinfeld".   lol here is one of his  best  moments.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Took just 2x 25mg Benadryl (Diphenhydramine) last night and it knocked me out.  I woke up at 6:00am with a benadryl/sleep buzz (I actually only just remember that I woke up).  Not sure if I remembered dreams.  I remember thinking "I hope I can remember this tomorrow"  but I don't remember what I was supposed to remember  :Eek:  

I did have some dreams, but again, none of them were particularly interesting.  Plus they may have been even more illogical than normal do to the Diphenhydramine.  

I will upload my DJ later I think, even though it is short.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh diphenhydramine wipes out my recall too. Are you sick? Or just trying to get yourself to sleep easier?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Oh diphenhydramine wipes out my recall too. Are you sick? Or just trying to get yourself to sleep easier?



My mom told me to take some for rashes on my legs and swelling in my foot.  I don't think it did anything for that.  For dreaming, considering how bad my recall has been lately, I wouldn't say it killed it, in fact it may have helped.  I must not have much of a tolerance for it because just two of the pills made me soooo tired and even delirious in the early morning.  

I've heard that it suppresses REM for a while until it wears off so maybe if you sleep long enough you get a rebound?  I don't know, but I took it, crashed at 1:30am and got up at 11:30pm.

I remember when I woke up at 6am trying desperately to stay awake long enough to LD, but I remember thinking "If I am this out of it in real life, why even bother trying to get conscious in a dream".

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I've heard that it suppresses REM for a while until it wears off so maybe if you sleep long enough you get a rebound?  I don't know, but I took it, crashed at 1:30am and got up at 11:30pm.



Ah that makes sense. Whenever I've taken it and it wiped out my recall, I had only slept for 5 or 6 hours because I had to get up for work. I imagine if I had slept in it would have been better.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Dammit man I'm so effing frustrated with LDing.  No recall again last night.  Can't expect to lucid dream with recall and like this.  This whole thing is turning into a disaster.

To make things worse I won't be in #DVA because of my latest chat ban.  Just great.

----------


## eMCLucid

Dave, I know this sounds a bit contradictory, but try to "try less."  Frustration and stress is definitely not conducive to lucid dreaming, the past few days I've been very relaxed and confident in my lucid dreaming ability, even though I was going on a week dry spell, and I broke the spell.  Don't give up, just remember that every experience, even a seemingly disappointing one, is exactly that; *experience*.  You can learn what does and doesn't work for you this way.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Figured I should finally do the homework that I should have done a long time ago ::D:  

*Dream Signs*: (In order of frequency)

Buses (School or greyhound type)

Aunt and Uncle/Aunt and Uncle's House

Public Restrooms

Large Hotels

Boating

Hard Liquor

Airstream Trailers

----------


## RareCola

> Figured I should finally do the homework that I should have done a long time ago 
> 
> *Dream Signs*: (In order of frequency)
> 
> Buses (School or greyhound type)
> 
> Aunt and Uncle/Aunt and Uncle's House
> 
> Public Restrooms
> ...



Woo! We're making progress. Good job  :smiley:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

So no dreams again last night.  Umm I really don't know what the heck is wrong here.   Rant rant rant rant

----------


## Caenis

You're too preoccupied with thinking about your wife, aren't you?  It's all Kraom's fault.  Pining over your wife has ruined your recall.

Have you tried apple juice yet, or a banana before bed?  Have you been doing WBTBs recently?  Or if you're able, try taking two or three naps in the day instead of sleeping the full 9 hours.  I find taking two 4hr naps is very helpful for remembering more dreams.  Or you could read some of your recent dreams before you go to bed.

As eMCLucid stated, don't get frustrated!  Take a break for a few days or a week if you need to.

One of the weird things that helps me remember stuff if I have no recall in the morning: daydreaming.  Sounds counterproductive, but sometimes my own daydreams will spark my memory.  Or just relaxing in bed while daydreaming will make it easier for the dream to come back to me.

Good luck Dave, I'm sure you'll get good recall again soon.  If you can't believe in yourself, believe in the me that believes in you!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Hahaha I figure I have better chances with her in my dreams, so no dream recall = no Yvonne. Now there's an incentive  :smiley: 

Set two alarms for WBTB.  To night I will try the old "Mess up your sleep so much that you are bound to wake from a dream sometime" technique.  Will report how it works.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I am up at 8am doing a WBTB and I am thinking about what my last dream felt like.  It was just really a bunch of uninteresting thoughts going around in circles as I roll around uncomfortably in bed.  Not sure what I can do about it.   Maybe I am getting too much sleep.

----------


## Wurlman

> Hahaha I figure I have better chances with her in my dreams, so no dream recall = no Yvonne. Now there's an incentive 
> 
> Set two alarms for WBTB.  To night I will try the old "Mess up your sleep so much that you are bound to wake from a dream sometime" technique.  Will report how it works.



I do this from time to time on the weekends I like the dedication u have even with a low dream recall. Like mister cheezel said in grandmas boy "good things will come" lol caint wait to hear about ur next dream!!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Set my alarm for 6:15AM and did a WBTB+SSILD and said a mantra.  I recalled 3 dreams, but no lucids.  They weren't real interesting, but beggers  can't be choosers.    All of the dreams had something to do with golf for some reason.  Very strange.

Golf - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## paigeyemps

> All of the dreams had something to do with golf for some reason.  Very strange.



You, sir, must be a frustrated golfer. Release your golf-y inhibitions! hahahaha

----------


## RareCola

> You, sir, must be a frustrated golfer. Release your golf-y inhibitions! hahahaha



Dave loves his balls!

On a more serious note, at least it seems your recall is improving. Nice job  ::D:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

No recall this morning, despite my 20 minute WBTB at 8AM.  I really wish I could get these recall issues sorted out.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> No recall this morning, despite my 20 minute WBTB at 8AM.  I really wish I could get these recall issues sorted out.



Doh! Looks like you dropped the "ball" on that one.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

:Oh noes:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

UPDATE:  I was feeling silly and used all my points to change my Username!  So STOP PANIC

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think you have some issues.

----------


## Caenis

Geez.  First I find out your real name isn't Dave.  Now you changed your username to something ridiculous.  Too many names.  You're Dave, end of discussion.

----------


## Wurlman

Lmao nice

----------


## paigeyemps

> Geez.  First I find out your real name isn't Dave.



WHAT!! You're not Dave???!!!     


MY LIFE IS A LIE.  ::|:

----------


## Caenis

I know paige, I know.  *strokes paige's head*  My world was shattered when I found out.  But it's not too bad, you can just live in denial.  That's what I'm doing.  Dave is nothing else but Dave.  He's a nice kid that enables ice cream addicts.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Had a quasi-lucid this morning, lol I was lucid just as the dream ended.  I don't know if this was even a lucid at all.  I have always wondered about this.  I often sort of slowly slip out of dreams, and as it is fading away I become lucid.  I think this happens because I am naturally waking up, as this usually only happens around the time I normally wake up.  Is there anything I can do?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That also happens to me occasionally. That's usually a good time to try a DEILD actually, if you can remain still and slip back into another dream right after.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

SHIT GONNA BE REAL TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!

I gotta beat kraom with our challenge!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Nothin' tonight, but I can blame that on the fact that I had to wake up earlier that I would have.  I practiced recounting the day's activities from start to finish, but no recall.

----------


## Caenis

Oh yeah, a lot of times when I wake up early my recall is shot.  Damn man, I was so looking forward to reading about your Yvonne dream.  You could have had a wedding in the dream!  Try again when you don't need to wake up early, kraom might steal her again!  Hey, maybe you can nap today and dream about her?  It's not too late!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I have made up my mind.  I need to fix my sleep schedule once and for all.  I will stay up for all night and all day so I can reset my sleep schedule.  I need to be going to bed at 11PM not 3AM.  I'm gonna start tomorrow night and pull an all night/ all dayer.

----------


## Caenis

Good luck man.  Usually when I try resetting my sleep schedule, it just never becomes consistent and I wind up at square 1 again.  You'll need to be dedicated.  Do it for Yvonne!

----------


## paigeyemps

LOL, i shall be awaiting news on who summons your wifey first. >:}

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Ok the 24 hour thing is WAY too drastic, I obviously was wide awake when I decided that, after I remembered what it was like to be tired I decided that that is OUT OF THE QUESTION.   However, I went to bed at 1am yesterday and woke up early today, so my goal is to be in bed by 11:45 tonight.  Don't let me on IRC past then!

----------


## RareCola

> Ok the 24 hour thing is WAY too drastic, I obviously was wide awake when I decided that, after I remembered what it was like to be tired I decided that that is OUT OF THE QUESTION.   However, I went to bed at 1am yesterday and woke up early today, so my goal is to be in bed by 11:45 tonight.  Don't let me on IRC past then!



Haha, good luck! IRC sure is addictive. Many times it's kept me up way too late

----------


## paigeyemps

Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck.  ::banana::

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck.



Sounds like a great idea, I'll start soon.

This morning I woke up and thought I only had once sentence of recall again, but I started typing on my phone and more and more of the dream and even a second dream came to me.  Both non-lucid, but I completed Caenis's unofficial homework!

----------


## Caenis

Better recall is always good!  Become the dream machine Batman again.

You should demand a refund from Oreoboy.  His lucidity hat didn't get you lucid!  You need something that's higher quality than a hat.

----------


## Wurlman

Hell yea gj on the recall man keep on keepin on!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Still awake and bored as hell waiting for my Mom's CT scan.  Hopefully this aberration in my sleep schedule won't set me back too far.  I don't really want to set an alarm.

----------


## Wurlman

Mabey some rem rebound in ur near future? Hope ur moms ok. Glad to see ur thinking of dreaming when u know ur schedule is messing up!!

----------


## Caenis

o.O  So you were at the hospital for over six hours?  That really blows man, hope you got a lot of sleep today.  I hope your mom is feeling better too.

If you're lucky, one late night won't affect your sleep schedule too much.  Best of luck to you!  I'm glad you didn't starve to death in the hospital.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well I am back now my mom is fine, after a total of 14 HOURS OF DOING ABSOLUTELY NOTHING IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM.  They literally did a bunch of random tests for 14 hours and in the end released her, not even figuring out why she had a fever in the first place.   

So we went home finally around 8:30 this morning, I had breakfast, fiddled around until 11am, then took a two hour nap (I'm not sure why I woke up).  I was planning on taking advantage of my sleepless condition and trying a WILD attempt, and I put on my headphones to a song on repeat (so I wouldn't lose consciousness ).  Well the music didn't work because all I remember is waking up afterwards extremely groggy and not thinking straight.  After the groggyness wore off I went about the rest of the day feeling about normal, and now it is midnight and I only feel mildly tired.  Anyway, I will hopefully have a decent dreaming night tonight (REM rebound?).

So, it's been 32 hours with 2 hours of sleep.  So yea, a little more than a late night, more like an all nighter

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Glad your mom is ok. One time, half of my body went paralyzed for 30 minutes, then it just went away. Point is, I spent 12 hours at the hospital for the neurologist to tell me that it WASN'T a stroke. Anyway, just get some sleep man. Your induction techniques can take a sabbatical for now.

----------


## Wurlman

Yea rem rebound is we're if u deprive urself of sleep "rem" u will get a big boost of it the next night or for me if I smoke pot an quit I get a rebound about a week later

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Had a long, relatively vivid non lucid today.  I think my recall is actually better when I  do NOT set an alarm for a WBTB.    :Oh noes: 


Yea its a little late but here are my goals for this month.   



*
August Dream Goals:*  (In no particular order)

1) Have at least 1 lucid dream.

2) When I become lucid:  STOP PANIC

3) Be in bed by midnight every day.  

4) Practice MILD

5) Start doing a variety of wholehearted reality checks again- ( I got lazy and haven't been doing them)

6) Recall at least 1 dream per day

7) Stop using my tablet, reading, or doing anything other than sleeping in my bed

8)Continue to Journal my dreams

----------


## realdealmagic

Well done with the recall!  ::D: 

And I love your goals. The idea with relating your bed with only sleep is a good idea as well - hopefully that works out for you! Good thinking  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

> 3) Be in bed by midnight every day.



I miiiiiight be one of the people responsible for you not achieving this. Haehahehahe :')


EDIT: waitwut lol that just sounded wrong. I meant on IRC. x)

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Sooooo time to dust off the ol' workbook.  I had a couple interesting dreams on my 7 day leave of absence.  I will post em in my DJ and get goin' again on LD attempts.  I have been having a problem with motivation but hopefully that'll be fixed soon!

----------


## paigeyemps

ONE LINK: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/lack-motivation-127184/

 :smiley:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well no lucids last night but I figured out how to get sure recall every day.  All I have to do is set my alarm an hour before I normally get up and boom I remembered two vivid dreams.  I can also do a technique too because I am awake enough.  I'll be lucid in no time at all.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Going out of town for the week. Wish me luck with dreaming while I am!

----------


## paigeyemps

Good luck notdave! I'm leaving too, so see ya soon!  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

Goooood luck! "dave"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good luck Dave, see you when you get back!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well we arrived home on Saturday night.  Only 1 DJ entry on our trip.  I'm having lots of dreams, but I'm not remembering them.  Missed a perfect opportunity to WBTB or even DEILD when the power came out and back on, but I wasn't conscious enough to take advantage of it.  Also, my sleep schedule is pretty good now, going to bed by midnight and waking up by 9.   School starts on Thursday- I have no idea how college will affect dreaming, and dream recall.  I really want a lucid soon.

----------


## paigeyemps

welcome back, dave! and congrats about college, aren't you excited?  :tongue2: 

Hopefully it doesn't mess up your dreaming! :O

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I'm reading Claude de Contrecoeur's "Conscious Dreaming and Controlled Hallucinations".  Its very informative, and while his research is a bit informal, it is very interesting.  

Conscious Dreaming and Controlled Hallucinations

----------


## Wurlman

How's ur recall? And any lucids latly?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

My dreaming kinda sucks.  No sizable DJ entries for weeks.   Recall is weak.   :Sad: 

No lucids since June  :Sad:  

I am going to try doing more sizable WBTBs, which I have had some success with in the past.

----------


## Wurlman

Do u do anything before u go to sleep at night? Mabey thinging about dreaming and only dreaming might help?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I should do that- I have been lazy before bed.

 My 20 minute WBTB an hour before getting up gave me a vivid dream which I put in my DJ (Its been a couple weeks).  This way, at least I will at least remember if I was lucid or not.  This time, my dog barked at a cat and woke me up, I guess tonight I will set an alarm for the same time.

----------


## Wurlman

Cool me 2. Let me know how ya did!!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I finally got lucid!!  Went to be at 1AM did a WBTB at 8:45AM and went back to sleep at 9:30 about.  Then I woke up for good at 11AM.  This was my best LD to date: here is a summary: (From my DJ)




> I was at school wondering around crowded halls aimlessly looking for statistics on Mexican immigrants vs Indians. (Day residue) I asked one teacher and he became very upset so I continued on. I then asked another teacher, she was middle aged, tired looking and walking down the hall. She said that she was an immigrant- her family moved from Italy a long time ago- she said they were American now and spoke English. I said "right, that is what immigration is supposed to be". She said "yea".
> 
> For some reason there were tons and tons of shopping carts around. I got the teacher one, and she said thanks. When we exited the building, I said goodbye and she said she was terrible sorry about my intoxicated professor. (The one who got really angry must have been drunk)
> 
> I walked a few feet when I noticed a white teen male, about 6 feet tall with the door to my car open. I started yelling "stop you fuckin' theif" he grabbed a bag which had a laptop in it and began running away. I began to run after him. I wondered if he was armed, but I decided that since he hadn't shot me yet, he wasn't. Kept running until he reached an empty boat trailer like ours, and he stuffed the laptop bag under the wheel-well. I kept yelling and running and I noticed that there were about 5 other people there standing with the kid, waiting to make a stand. I slowed down, bet kept walking towards them. Suddenly, I became lucid! I yelled: "THIEVES GONE!"
> 
> Instead of the thieves leaving, I was transported to an unknown place. It was bright, and calm. It was natural light, sunlight. A young woman my age talked to me- I asked " Why have you brought me here? She said "I control the ___ and the ____. You control the ____ and the ____ it is not yet your time, but you need know"



I cant remember what she said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The most important part.   :Oh noes:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I noticed a white teen male, about 6 feet tall with the door to my car open.



Seroquel.

?

----------


## paigeyemps

> Seroquel.
> 
> ?



But he's not a teen anymore!  ::o:  Not sure, isn't he like 22? he looks teen-ish tho :3
Hahahahaha

Why hello there daveyy

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Nah it was definitely him.  Only a sentence of recall today, too much dinkin' around in the morning.  I left my window open and then fan and I woke up several times COLD.  Tomorrow classes start at noon so lots of time to do my WBTB.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah I save my off days for sleeping in. As long as I don't go to bed past midnight, I'm almost guaranteed to have an LD when I have that extra WBTB time.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

It's so weird how the quality of my dreams varies so much.  I had two nights of good dreaming last week, and now nothing substantial for 6 days?  WTF?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It's so weird how the quality of my dreams varies so much.  I had two nights of good dreaming last week, and now nothing substantial for 6 days?  WTF?



Awwwww man, I don't know. In general I know you try too hard, but if it makes you feel any better, we all hit ruts. You just gotta ride them out. I was just talking to another member about this. It doesn't hurt to take some pressure off yourself, and focus on a different area.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Had a quasi-lucid again the other day, but I was coming in and out of sleep and it didn't pan out. I'm still writing dreams down at least when I get em.

----------


## paigeyemps

DAAAAVEY







Jones

----------


## Chimpertainment

I had a recall rut a week or two ago. What got me out of it was doing mantras. I would create a mantra based on the idea that I wanted to remember my dreams. When I did that, slowly, my recall returned. Its basically a matter of intention. You know you want to recall, but you also have to believe you want to recall.
That is why religious people repeat stuff in their ceremonies so much, because at the end of the day if you repeat something enough, eventually it becomes true. Mantras are the perfect thing to take advantage of that cliche. 

 :Pope:

----------


## paigeyemps

Heads up: It's almost October! I suggest making a new list of monthly goals you want to achieve, as well as reevaluate your DJ for possible new dream signs or any realizations  ::D:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I had another lucid last night.  I flew for the first time, that was interesting.  Apparently it was a dream within a dream because I went to sleep, but while I was lucid I was really lucid, because I forgot about the previous dream.  All I did was start flying and then I started to crash down out of control and I was able to even out my landing, but it only lasted 15 seconds maybe.  

I went to bed at 12:45, woke up to pee at 9, and woke up for the day at 10:20.  I didn't have any recall during my WBTB, but I did remember to chug a good amount of water.  I wonder if that helped???  All I know is that that was much better recall than usual so I am going to keep doing it.

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats davey!!!  :Party: 

How was it? The flying?  ::D:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

It was pretty cool, I liked how I wasn't too concerned as I was spiraling down and crash landing.  I would think that I would have been scared, but I wasn't.

----------


## paigeyemps

> It was pretty cool, I liked how I wasn't too concerned as I was spiraling down and crash landing.  I would think that I would have been scared, but I wasn't.




Haha nice x)


"awwshiii i'm gonna plummet to my death. ah fvck it."

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well, I had a lucid on Sunday and now good recall this morning with a very erm... exciting non lucid.  In fact, its too "exciting" for my online dream journal.  

I am puzzled by recall on school days.  Monday is the day when I have wake up early for school.  Given that I usually only recall anything of substance maybe 1-3 nights a week these days, good recall on Monday is surprising.

Maybe it's just luck.  Maybe it's the halo effect from the good dreaming night the night before.  If I can have good recall on an early day, then why cant I get it half the time when I wake up late?

----------


## Caenis

That's interesting Dave.  Maybe it's easier for you to remember a dream when you wake up in the middle of it unexpectedly, and then you write that dream down right away.  Meanwhile, if you sleep in, you might wake up a few times and not write any of the dreams down you just woke up from.  So by the time you wake up, you forget all your dreams?  That happens to me sometimes.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Last week was opening week for firearm deer hunting in Michigan.  I didn't shoot anything, but I had fun and that's all that matters.  While I had big plans for WILDing in my deer blind, that didn't work out last week.  While I did fall asleep, I lost consciousness.  I was able to get a couple DJ entries, but that was it.  I have high hopes for this thanksgiving week lucid dreaming!
*
Goals for the rest of November* (short and sweet):

Go to bed at the same time every night- no later than 12:00.  STOP STAYING UP LATE YOU IDIOT

Get at least one Lucid Dream

Write in my dream journal every non-school day

----------


## paigeyemps

> no later than 12:00.



Muhahahahahha  ::evil:: 

I wish you good luck Josh

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Muhahahahahha 
> 
> I wish you good luck Josh



Good thing IRC is down.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Last week was opening week for firearm deer hunting in Michigan.  I didn't shoot anything, but I had fun and that's all that matters.  While I had big plans for WILDing in my deer blind, that didn't work out last week.  While I did fall asleep, I lost consciousness.



I have to reiterate Stephen LaBerge's standard advice on performing a WILD from your deer blind: keep your rifle unloaded and go easy on the pee water.   :smiley: 





> Go to bed at the same time every night- no later than 12:00.  STOP STAYING UP LATE YOU IDIOT



I wish that I'd read (and obeyed) this advice over the weekend!  Good goals.  Enjoy the Thanksgiving break and best of luck on getting caught up with your sleep.

By the way, if you're having trouble journaling on school days, you could try just scratching out some keywords for whatever you can remember.  Then if you find time later in the day, you can fill in the details of the dream when you hit any kind of break.  I've got kids that need transportation and a job that starts earlyish, so this is often what I fall back to myself!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Good thing IRC is down.



We actually put IRC down just for you so you can sleep early <3

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Last week was opening week for firearm deer hunting in Michigan.  I didn't shoot anything, but I had fun and that's all that matters.  While I had big plans for WILDing in my deer blind, that didn't work out last week.  While I did fall asleep, I lost consciousness.  I was able to get a couple DJ entries, but that was it.  I have high hopes for this thanksgiving week lucid dreaming!
> *
> Goals for the rest of November* (short and sweet):
> 
> Go to bed at the same time every night- no later than 12:00.  STOP STAYING UP LATE YOU IDIOT
> 
> Get at least one Lucid Dream
> 
> Write in my dream journal every non-school day



Well, I didn't have a lucid dream.  I didn't try hard enough.  I didn't even attempt any techniques.  I did improve my dream recall in November.  There were several nights when I recorded about 6 dreams.  I also have been going to bed and waking up at a much more reasonable time.  

My problem now that I want to overcome is that my dreams have been quite boring.  I have been getting 3rd person dreams, which annoy the heck out of me because they are pretty much the opposite of a lucid dream.  In 3rd person dreams I have no consciousness, its just like a film in my head that I am stuck watching.  I want interesting dreams, like I have had in the past.  One easy way to accomplish this is to get lucid.  In order to be more conscious in my dreams (even if I don't become lucid), I can do a few things:

-WBTB
-SSILD
-FILD
-Reality Checks

It my not be causation, but there certainly is some correlation with my lucid frequency and amount of reality checks I do in the daytime.  I need to get into the "is this a dream?" mindset again.  

My goals for December are as follows:

#1:  Have at least 3 lucid dreams.  In order to accomplish this I will
a)Set my alarm and perform SSILD
b)Perform Reality Checks daily
c)Perform other techniques as necessary

#2:  Maintain Dream Recall
a) Maintain a good sleep schedule (Getting to bed before midnight every night)
b) Continue to write in my DJ every morning (Especially after school ends)

#3:  Do more than just become lucid
a) Rehearse my plans once I become lucid in my mind, type them out, and post them here.  I have had the lucid goal of talking to a DC for a long time now.

Yes, after failing to get one lucid dream in November I am upping my goal to 3 for December.  Gotta make up for lost time.  I can do this easily if I actually do the techniques.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Dammit I hate not being able to edit posts...*may

----------


## Kraom

Hey you better watch out.. DC's are mean. (Well at least mine talk to me now..)
Also, Hi.

----------


## Xanous

Great goals dude. 

I hate 3rd person dreams. I totally know what you mean. I might as well be watching TV then dreaming. I don't get them often but its really odd when it happens.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Well, I am pretty sure I had a lucid last night, but it was quite lame so I would rather not count it.  I did have a moderately interesting non-lucid.  I did a WBTB and listened to this weird audio track that was supposed to be for Lucid Dreaming but it didn't do anything.  I also attempted SSILD, but that hasn't been working either.  I will try a WBTB+ SSILD at the same time tomorrow morning and see what I can come up with.

I also see an opportunity for DEILD if I can figure out how to tell my stupid self to be aware as I go in between dreams.  I guess a mantra might work, it worked before.  There are too many techniques to do and too low of a success rate for me.

----------


## Chimpertainment

perhaps locking into a single routine for a couple weeks might help? Consistency can lend itself to more awareness at times. It can act as a center for the surrounding activity. 
Putting into practice new habits takes discipline, with which most people myself included, are particularly deficient. Whatever helps build discipline is always a good thing to do. Once you get the operational logistics part out of the way, you can focus on whats happening in your head. Also, once I figure that out, I will let you know.  :smiley:

----------

